# Help, need to find these air tubing"clamps"



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe I got these from the new defunct supplier of EZ-Air.

Perfect for isolating parts of the air system or on a stub to allow checking air pressure.

Anyone know where to find them? That is 1/8" tubing that is used for the air operated switch machines:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

You might check with Pete at Sunset Valley. Just a long shot.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I looked them up and was hoping to see more "fitting stuff", but a call would be a good idea. 

Thanks!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Howabout an off source for a similar product. 
The moutain climbing society has a lot of things like that to secure ropes and such, closer to Carlsbad might be a sailing store for small rope locks and such. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The tricky part is a device that pinches the tubing just enough... enough to stop air, but not so much to permanently damage it. We do have an REI close by though, always a good gadget store to walk through... 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Laboratory supply or medical supply house


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

IV tubing clamp 
Dick


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper and Dick beat me to it. Do you know any RN's?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the correct google search term is "Tubing Roller Clamp"... Took me a while to find that particular term... every other search yielded "Pinch Clamps" which might work as well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

My daughter, an oncology nurse at Sharp Memorial in San Diego, is here at the house right now. She looked at your picture and says that a roller clamp on IV sets looks just like the clamp shown. Also she said to get a plastic hemostat. It won't damage the hose.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry bud, I have no clue.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Greg
This is as close as I could come.
http://www.mcomps.com/clamps/
I am sure there lots more suppliers of roller clamps.
Would an aquarium air flow valve work?
Tom


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg 
l have iv tubing clamps what is the od on that air hose? 
Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Should be 1/8" I'll measure it to confirm.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Greg, if it is 1/8 nylon tube ( which is what it looks like to be, see your local truck repairer 1/8 airline and fittings are used as signal lines for the brake system, you can get push type fittings and plugs so you can later on reconnect to the line... 
Kind regards michael Ps quick google found those guys, never used them but they will have what you need... Www.hylockUsa.com/products/fittings.aspx But every truck repairshop will have these fittings on the shelf ring you frienly Mack dealer...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

One type of tube clamp; A Pinch Clamp









Clips and Fasteners: Clamps, Hose & Tubing

Bel-Art Scienceware 182270000 Acetal Plastic Tubing Mini Clamp (Pack of 100) tubing under 4.7mm (3/16") O.D.


Google search on "mini/micro tube clamps". The second link to Amazon.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Hemostats with heat shrink tubing on the end to prevent damage to the hose. Useful for small light bulb replacements also.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

needs to be weatherproof and resist UV 

This leaves out most products made of white or clear plastic. 

Also, I'd rather they weren't over $5 each. 

Greg


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Greg, if you want something "cheap" that works, won't cut the tubing and can be removed completely from the assembly, ask your wife to pick you up some plastic potatoe chip bag clamps....you can get a lot of them for $5.00 and recycle them every couple of years. 

Ed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed in the latest SitG that Llagas Creek is going to market an air control system for their track. They're calling it the "Air-magic Control System." I'd imagine they'll have to have something similar. No firm debut date - just a "coming soon." Might be worth a call or a visit to their *web site*.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Due to the small size of the tubing and it's toughness, the potato chip clips don't really do the job, I need to control the pressure to not only ensure that airflow is stopped, but the tubing is not damaged. 

Yeah Dwight, I figured that since SVRR had air operated stuff, Llagas might not be far behind. Have been checking their new products section, but a phone call is probably better as you suggest. 

Greg


----------

